# #1 All Systems Whitening Gel



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

How do you use it??? Step by Step please...THX


Results positive and negative??

Recommend it?

Does it dry out the hair if used too often?

Is it safe?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It did nothing for us...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 17 2005, 01:58 PM
> *It did nothing for us...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Really....can you let me know how you use it?? Do you just put it on and let it dry?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 01:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really....can you let me know how you use it?? Do you just put it on and let it dry?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120617
[/B][/QUOTE]


hmmm...it has been so long since I used it...I don't really remember...I think I just left it on...and washed it off each morning when I washed his face.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 17 2005, 02:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


hmmm...it has been so long since I used it...I don't really remember...I think I just left it on...and washed it off each morning when I washed his face.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120622
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh...has anything worked somewhat well to help remove tear stains and stains around the mouth area for you?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The best was when I used peroxide from the brown bottle...and that wasn't great until...

Now I am using Angel's Glow and in just a week, I could see a HUGE difference!
In another week, the majority of the stained hair should be able to be cut off.
We don't have major beard problems...just eyes.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 17 2005, 02:33 PM
> *The best was when I used peroxide from the brown bottle...and that wasn't great until...
> 
> Now I am using Angel's Glow and in just a week, I could see a HUGE difference!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I keep reading nothing but POSITIVE posts about that stuff. I think I will eventually buy it. Right now Chulita is a puppy and teething so I am thinking alot of the tear stains are from teething. So I may just wait until she's done teething before I buy the Angel's Glow. Do you think it will work even though she's teething??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I find the ceramic water hole bowls that JMM recommended to be the best for getting rid of the staining around the mouth and beard. It keeps her beard from getting wet. I'm sure Lady's mouth/beard staining was from minerals in the water. 

I love this bowl!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bklynlatina+Nov 17 2005, 01:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep reading nothing but POSITIVE posts about that stuff. I think I will eventually buy it. Right now Chulita is a puppy and teething so I am thinking alot of the tear stains are from teething. So I may just wait until she's done teething before I buy the Angel's Glow. Do you think it will work even though she's teething??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120636
[/B][/QUOTE]


I dunno...I would wait probably and just try to keep her face dry. I tried corn starch for awhile...some liked that, but it globbed up on me...
During teething, the best solution was keeping the hairs trimmed short and keeping the area as clean and dry as possible. The peroxide worked to help lighten, but did have a tendency to dry it out, so lots of conditioner was needed.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 17 2005, 02:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I dunno...I would wait probably and just try to keep her face dry. I tried corn starch for awhile...some liked that, but it globbed up on me...
During teething, the best solution was keeping the hairs trimmed short and keeping the area as clean and dry as possible. The peroxide worked to help lighten, but did have a tendency to dry it out, so lots of conditioner was needed.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=120640
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's EXACTLY what I have been doing. Trying to keep the hair short around her eyes. I just bought one of those personal groomer things because I was too afraid to try it on my own with a sisscor. The personal groomer helped alot to get some hair away from her eyes. I have also been trying my hardest to keep her face dry of tears while I am home. 

Tried the peroxide (brown bottle) from the drug store. Put a little on a cotton ball. It dried up her hair between her eyes alot. I did not like and stopped using it. 

Like I said...I will just probably wait until she is done teething.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 17 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I find the ceramic water hole bowls that JMM recommended to be the best for getting rid of the staining around the mouth and beard. It keeps her beard from getting wet. I'm sure Lady's mouth/beard staining was from minerals in the water.
> 
> I love this bowl!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
where did you buy that bowl ????







I have been looking everywhere. Prissy is in major need of one she sticks her whole face in the water then she wants to come and kiss me with a wet face.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It came from Bayou Collectibles in Louisianna. Sheila makes them individually in any color you like. This isn't a good picture. In real life it's a beautiful handmade piece of pottery in a gorgeous slate blue.

I emailed Sheila about getting another couple (my cat's love them, too!) about 6 weeks ago. Unfortunately, she said her studio was badly damaged by Katrina and her business was shut down until they could repair it. She told me to check back mid-November.

I just emailed her yesterday, but haven't heard back from her. When I do, I'll pm you with an update and her contact information if she's up and running again.

Funny thing is that I believe JMM found out about these bowls from your employer!


----------



## Catherine (Mar 18, 2005)

I have the same type of bowl and I love it too. Here is where I purchased mine. I like that you can have their name put on the bowl. It's called the Bitty water bowl.




http://www.ibdsonline.com/product_info.php...38e78f088fbb31a


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have always used ramekins that look like this below but think I like those you posted even better! You guys are the greatest!



















How often do you need to refill the itty bitty water bowl? More than once a day? 

Thanks,
carole and bella


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I use a tiny ramekin as well, and have no problems with Tav's face getting wet. The ceramic bowl is very very nice though!


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

You know now it isnt just ladies that love our little babys!I am a male and I weigh 245lbs and 5'7 ft tall and drive a big semi-truck. You should see the looks I get when I bring my prince puppy out in the rest areas for his and my break. :lol: But it sure does make a lot of people smile and want to talk to me about their baby back at home.


----------

